# Airplane



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

This has nothing to do with slingshots...but seeing I work with wood...
I built this control line, balsa wood airplane.
It has a .049 nitro engine on it and flies really fast. I had a Cox plane when I was a kid, and had so much fun with it.
So....I tried my hand at building this WW2,Grumman, torpedo , dive bomber.
So funny...the guy in the back seat is not happy about taking off








They crashed 3 times so far....but no damage as yet.
Tom


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is very very cool! I have always wanted to get into RC Airplanes!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great job, Tom. Last one I built was a Stuka dive bomber, my favorite WWII war plane.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hahah I love the guy in the back. I have a nitro car that is really fun.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's very very nice work. I just love it!


----------

